# Honda HS720 issues?



## ds650 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi.
New here but looking for some input.

I was set on buying a Toro 721 QZR snowblower this fall. Then I saw the Honda HS720AA about 5 weeks ago and ended up confused which to buy.

After owning Honda cars and currently owning a Honda HRX217 lawnmower I had decided I'd go with the Honda. There is a dealership I pass that sells both Honda & Toro. However, when I went into a dealership pretty much 90% sure I was buying the HS720 the dealer said they were having issues with vibration on them. That they vibrated so badly he called Honda and Honda said they know its an issue and for now the corrective action is to loosen the handle bolts up a bit. This fix seems oddly very "unHonda" like to me. 

Has anyone else ran across this or heard about it ? I'm surprised to hear a Honda product getting to market with this type issue. Certainly factory testing would have addressed this I'd think. 

Also, He said even if the Honda HS720 was vibration free, the Toro 721 does a better job at pulling itself through the snow and I'd be happier with it. That the Honda needs to be pushed more basically and the Toro will be itself across a bare driveway even. I had no idea they were that different. Thoughts on this also? 

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Thread closed.

See other discussion for same topic.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/25881-honda-hs720-issues-vs-toro-721-a.html


----------

